

While42 - French Engineers Alumni Network http://www.while42.org/ - sylvainkalache
http://www.while42.org/

======
julien421
All around the globe french engineers are recognized for their skills, but
they suffer from a lack of real alumni associations. So we're building one.

------
kaykey
"0\. French only All while42 members are french."

Why the homepage is in English by default then?

------
cedricgeffroy
Find the nearest city on www.while42.org !

------
matieux
Hello, any1 in Singapore? :)

------
kwame42
We really got the game !

